# update on Tito's field training



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like Tito had a great session 

I think Faelan's favorite session to date was when he had to go after a runner and worked really hard to find it (it was 2nd duck in a double). He ended up having to go under logs and stones into a ditch that was well within heavy cover in the woods after a mowed cornfield etc but man, was he ever proud that he got his bird  I think that might have been the session that really kicked in the hunt drive.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go Tito! Do you think you'll be running Senior in the spring?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a boy your Tito is! 
Reading your posts always motivates me. We went on vacation the beginning of Oct. but now it is time to get back to it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, Dan and I have a slight difference of opinion on that. He says yes, I say no.
We'll see.
The thing is, I don't belong to a training group because I can't find one that doesn't train on weekends. So I feel Tito really needs more experience in simulated hunt test environments before he can run in senior.
I will say he has a huge advantage having been shown in other venues quite a bit, he doesn't give a hoot that there are other dogs around, people around, etc. 
He just gets a bit overly excited about the BIRDS....the hardest thing for me is probably going to be getting him steady on the water retrieves.





GoldenSail said:


> Way to go Tito! Do you think you'll be running Senior in the spring?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, and that's Dan's point exactly. In these guys with huge instinct, nothing motivates them more than going after a cripple/runner. We've decided to shoot live birds over Tito every week for a while, just because he loves it so much.
In our last JH test, a lot of people were going on and on that not all the fliers were killed, and how they hoped theirs was dead, etc. I was the odd one out....I had told the gunners before hand when they were standing around chatting with us that I wanted Tito's bird to be just barely wing clipped, flapping and running, so that he could have fun with it!
BTW, he did in fact get a cripple that run quite a distance. He loved it!




Sunrise said:


> Sounds like Tito had a great session
> 
> I think Faelan's favorite session to date was when he had to go after a runner and worked really hard to find it (it was 2nd duck in a double). He ended up having to go under logs and stones into a ditch that was well within heavy cover in the woods after a mowed cornfield etc but man, was he ever proud that he got his bird  I think that might have been the session that really kicked in the hunt drive.


----------

